# Hinckley lake carp



## slick

Now...to be honest .....i have not really fished Hinckley consistently since I was much younger. It's gone way down hill in my opinion. However since I'm relatively new to carp fishing I thought maybe it would be worth trying some point before it gets to cold. I stopped by today. (Echo glenn) side. Looks carpy enough. However I really have no idea where they like to sit in that lake. Any chance someone could maybe point me in the right direction?


----------



## Masterbaiter66

slick said:


> Now...to be honest .....i have not really fished Hinckley consistently since I was much younger. It's gone way down hill in my opinion. However since I'm relatively new to carp fishing I thought maybe it would be worth trying some point before it gets to cold. I stopped by today. (Echo glenn) side. Looks carpy enough. However I really have no idea where they like to sit in that lake. Any chance someone could maybe point me in the right direction?


I was just thinking today to start carping again. I am from akron/Cuyahoga falls area and since they removed the dams on the Cuyahoga river have not caught a carp since


----------



## slick

Masterbaiter66 said:


> I was just thinking today to start carping again. I am from akron/Cuyahoga falls area and since they removed the dams on the Cuyahoga river have not caught a carp since



I work out that way. But live near Cleveland. If you want carp you don't have to go far. According to locals some of the portage lakes are loaded with them. Nimisila and Berlin come to mind for sure. Those are both Akron. As for Cuyahoga falls in not sure. You don't have any lakes there?


----------



## Masterbaiter66

slick said:


> I work out that way. But live near Cleveland. If you want carp you don't have to go far. According to locals some of the portage lakes are loaded with them. Nimisila and Berlin come to mind for sure. Those are both Akron. As for Cuyahoga falls in not sure. You don't have any lakes there?


I have seen some BIG carp.in Nimisila and West Branch but they want nothing to do with me


----------



## slick

Masterbaiter66 said:


> I have seen some BIG carp.in Nimisila and West Branch but they want nothing to do with me


How do you go about fishing for them? What kind of bait and rig do you use. That can have allot to do with it


----------



## Masterbaiter66

slick said:


> How do you go about fishing for them? What kind of bait and rig do you use. That can have allot to do with it


Corn, dough balls, bread. Different rigs. Slip sinker rig. Any recommendations?


----------



## slick

This is my 2nd summer trying carp fishing. I started out with a circle hook with a slip sinker rig. Using sweet corn. I would leave my line slack. This year I have been trying something called a hair rig. Since I still haven't learned how to tie them myself I have been buying them from bigcarptackle.com. have you tried leaving slack in your line?


----------



## Masterbaiter66

slick said:


> This is my 2nd summer trying carp fishing. I started out with a circle hook with a slip sinker rig. Using sweet corn. I would leave my line slack. This year I have been trying something called a hair rig. Since I still haven't learned how to tie them myself I have been buying them from bigcarptackle.com. have you tried leaving slack in your line?


When I used to fish the Cuyahoga river I would throw my bait out weightless and just watch for my line to start moving. How do the hair rig work? Any success?


----------



## slick

Yes. It's strange. With a hair rig NOTHING goes on the hook, but instead on what's called a hair that is connected to the hook. It's kinda hard to explain so I suggest doing a little research on the internet. But the premise is that the hook is basically hiding in plain sight! The fish don't see it because they are focused on the bait laying next to it.


----------



## BottomBouncer

YouTube videos.

You will need a bait needle to get the bait on the hair. Then some sort of bait stop. Nothing fancy, just to keep bait from sliding off the hair.


----------

